

My Favorite Startup Lessons From Startup School - jaybol
http://gigaom.com/2010/10/16/my-9-favorite-startup-lessons-from-startup-school/

======
richcollins
_Conviction Isn’t Everything_

It's easy to quit when things aren't going well and you don't have conviction.

~~~
gojomo
I would expand/reword Gannes' point as:

 _You have to work past some initially misguided, romantic illusions._

I saw this theme in (at least) three of the talks.

Andrew Mason spoke of moving from the abstract, wishful-thinking, crusading
original vision of the ThePoint to the concrete, feedback-enhanced, tangible-
returns model of Groupon.

Dalton Caldwell, founder of Imeem, contrasted the wide emotional appeal of
remake-the-music-industry startup concepts with the hard numbers and legal
environment that makes those same dreamy businesses impractical.

Brian Chesky of Airbnb showed that even with their basic concept in place from
the start, and a series of creative launches and early media coverage, getting
both their offering and messaging just right for eventual hypergrowth took
lots of detours, time, and tweaks.

------
bconway
Great read. Does Groupon really have 2500 people on staff?

------
harscoat
"Go to your users!" PG to AirBnB

